# JDBC Treiber für dBase Datenbank?



## Grizzly (5. Jul 2004)

Hi,

kennt jemand von Euch einen freien (sprich kostenlosen) JDBC Treiber, der dBase Datenbanken unterstützt? Es würde auch ein ODBC Treiber für Linux gehen, so dass ich über die JDBC-ODBC-Bridge darauf zugreifen kann.


----------



## ZeusOfCrete (5. Jul 2004)

Hi Grizzly,

es gibt dazu ein Projekt unter folgender URL:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/jdbcutils/

     "Provide access to structured file formats (dbase, arff, csv, bibtex) as JDBC ResultSet"


Ein weiteres unter:

http://dba.openoffice.org/

     "...implementations enabling access to JDBC, ODBC 3.0, ADO providers, MySQL, dBase and CSV files.."

Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter.

Gruß

Zeus


----------



## Grizzly (6. Jul 2004)

Danke erstmal.

Ich habe selber auch noch was gefunden, um auf DBase Datenbanken zugreifen zu können: Simple DBase SQL.

Aber einen richtigen JDBC Treiber oder ODBC Treiber für DBase, der dann auch noch frei verfügbar ist, gibt es irgendwie nicht...  
Das wäre doch eine Idee für ein Open Source Projekt, oder? :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (6. Jul 2004)

Für die, die es interessiert: Ein weitere Möglichkeit wäre javadbf.


----------

